# WOW... my kessil a350w stopped working



## peacocks

i own 2 and there still under a year in age. only on 8 hours a day to. one died out and other looks strong. the fan doesnt even move so it has to be an electrical problem. i troubleshooted myself with letting it cool down and blowing compressed air but nothing helped. contacting kessil support to see what they can do for me. very upset with this outcome cuz i was really liking the product.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thats too bad - but this sort of thing happens - my vortech mp20 broke down about a month or two after I got it too. 

Hopefully it gets fixed fast!


----------



## peacocks

ameekplec. said:


> Thats too bad - but this sort of thing happens - my vortech mp20 broke down about a month or two after I got it too.
> 
> Hopefully it gets fixed fast!


ya hopefully they r quick with everything i gotta call in tom morn and get it sorted. one light down. luckily the other one can output light wide so helps corals on other side of tank


----------



## peacocks

this is F******* ridiculous! they want me to pay for shipping the item to and possibly for shipping the new item back to me. which means i have to pay for both shipping methods from states wtf! hes going to try talking to the supervisor but in all likely hood thats prob whats going to happen if anything they will disregard one shipping method. this is boleshit.

horrible support


----------



## wtac

Not to rub salt in the wound but IME dealing with US sources for warranty issues on products, I pay to ship to them and they pay to ship to me. Another kick in the teeth is the brokerage fee receiving the repaired/replaced item.


----------



## peacocks

Lol even worse. :-( 

Sent from my SGH-T889V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtac

Issues aside as they do happen, it is a fantastic product. At least you didn't buy an Orphek pendant.


----------



## peacocks

after furthur investigation. i found out the adapter connecting to the light is shot. the light itself works!!!!! great news! kessil said they will send new adapter asap for free  problem solved. atleast ppl know they are expected to pay shipping if you ever run into a kessil problem!

huge relief!!! the guy on the phone was so relieved to ahaha. been bothering him all day


----------



## wtac

Great news!


----------



## jmb

wtac said:


> Issues aside as they do happen, it is a fantastic product. At least you didn't buy an Orphek pendant.


Are there known problems with Orphek pendants or is it referenced to the cost of them.

Just wondering because I have been looking at some of their fixtures.


----------



## Taipan

wtac said:


> Issues aside as they do happen, it is a fantastic product. At least you didn't buy an Orphek pendant.





jmb said:


> Are there know problems with Orphek pendants or is it reference to the cost of them.
> 
> Just wondering because I have been looking at some of their fixtures.


There have been some scathing/unflattering warranty related issues on Reef Central. Counter to that....there are also good reviews as well.

I personally haven't had issues. A friend in the U.S. that did have an issue (driver/timer related) had his unit replaced without problems.


----------



## wtac

My experience has been on a negative note as well but that was last year with 2 clients that ordered PR-156 units. Issues still have not been resolved and our inquiries went either unanswered or left hanging.


----------

